# Hand Howitzer Vs. Moorhammer



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm considering purchasing one of the above mentioned slingshots and was hoping to gain some input as to the pro's and con's of each? I'm looking for a slingshot that will throw a 12-16mm lead ball up to 50m with decent accuracy. I realise that a lot of accuracy comes from practice but some designs seem inherently more accurate if you know what I mean.. So, input pls?

Cheers, Jay


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

i got a hand howitzer and i love it. accurate and powerful if the right bands are on. i would like to try the moorhammer though. i never really had a pure hammergrip shooter. and since they are made from solid bronze, they give a nice weight and a good feel when shooting. hope i helped. 
Daniel


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Personally I would go with the Moorhammer, I prefer the shape


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sling Jim said:


> Personally I would go with the Moorhammer, I prefer the shape


Having held neither one, I was thinking the same thing.
The blade-profile handle on the 'Hammer looks better for shooting than the round handle on the Howitzer.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

having handled both i know its really just a preference thing, the howitzer has the 2 wings under the forks for index finger and thumb, the moorhammer is a hammer grip, both are very comfortable, i will add the howitzer is actually set deeper into the hand due to shape, making for less strain on the shooters wrist, so with all that being said, and since i am guessing the models you are talking about are from hogans castings than all things point to preference hammer of support? both will handle more band than you or i will ever be able to pull, but! if the moor hammer had come out just 2 weeks earlier i would have the moorhammer in house now, instead of the howitzed, the only difference for me being cool factor, but that differs person to person as well. good luck on your choice and have un either way you will not be dissapointed
the grip difference. one a H.C. the other a copy of a moorhammer i made


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

as stated above, it all depends really on your shooting style . this is why i like making my own. i can make a style of any slingshot that interests me , get to shoot it a bit and then decide if its right for me . so back to point- what is your shooting style ? shot any slingshots that resemble the two your undecided between .


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I like the hammer grip style mainly because my grip feels firmer on the slingshot. I bit the bullet and ordered a bronze moorhammer.. Will show it off when it arrives









Thanks for your opinions and input guys!!

Jay


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good for you, i tell you now your gonna love it! it feels different than wood in a good way. you know how you kinda get feed back when you are shooting? well just wait!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

i think you made a good deal with the Moorhammer!

Pro Howitzer= cheaper, slim pocketshooter, powerfull
Pro Moorhammer= a better grip, more accurate, powerfull

the Grip make the Moorhammer accurat! there is only one way to grip! no chance to twist or move up-down, you have everytime the same position.
and also the grip give´s a very strong hold, you can hold it quite with strong bands.

the best is you have both! i think Aluminium is the best choice for both.

you shoot butterfly style?

Tobias


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

TobseB said:


> i think you made a good deal with the Moorhammer!
> 
> Pro Howitzer= cheaper, slim pocketshooter, powerfull
> Pro Moorhammer= a better grip, more accurate, powerfull
> ...


i would not say any of that, that is just one perspective, some people do not like hammer some dont like supporting with index and thumb, the 2 forks are so close to being identical in centering and size its negligible. slim pocket shooter hmmm they are identical in length? my guess is that you have not held one in hand. accuracy? now that is entirely in the shooters control. cheaper is not a factor if you are buying what you want. aluminum is clearly not as sturdy as bronze, its the weight some of us seek. butterfly? straights? tapers? the 2 can handle anything you throw at them. the main difference is appearance and 200 grams in handle depth for the moorhammer.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

well, i have the direct comparison here becaus i have both...

the wide fork responds if you twist it only a litle bit, gives you right-left tolerance at the target. with strong bands is this no problem because they pull the fork in the right angle.

The moorhammer bring me more accuracy, thats not a joke. Because of the grip, i invent this Slingshot together with Jörg, we both have a look at this point at the development.

the Howitzer fit very good in my jeans pocket, the Moorhammer not so good...
You want a strong, slim, and cheap pocket shooter you have to select the Alu Howitzer, it´s a very simple thing.









you want a high-end-Slingshot, select the Moorhammer.

i mean the Butterfly question not in connection with the Slingshot question, only because he want to shoot 50m...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> i would not say any of that, that is just one perspective, some people do not like hammer some dont like supporting with index and thumb, the 2 forks are so close to being identical in centering and size its negligible. slim pocket shooter hmmm they are identical in length? my guess is that you have not held one in hand. accuracy? now that is entirely in the shooters control. cheaper is not a factor if you are buying what you want. aluminum is clearly not as sturdy as bronze, its the weight some of us seek. butterfly? straights? tapers? the 2 can handle anything you throw at them. the main difference is appearance and 200 grams in handle depth for the moorhammer.


If you're going to be a moderator you need to have at least some idea as to the identities of our best contributors.
Jumping on Tobias like he's a 10 post noob is out of line.
Also if someone didn't like hammer grip they probably wouldn't be considering either of these frames.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

M_J said:


> i would not say any of that, that is just one perspective, some people do not like hammer some dont like supporting with index and thumb, the 2 forks are so close to being identical in centering and size its negligible. slim pocket shooter hmmm they are identical in length? my guess is that you have not held one in hand. accuracy? now that is entirely in the shooters control. cheaper is not a factor if you are buying what you want. aluminum is clearly not as sturdy as bronze, its the weight some of us seek. butterfly? straights? tapers? the 2 can handle anything you throw at them. the main difference is appearance and 200 grams in handle depth for the moorhammer.


If you're going to be a moderator you need to have at least some idea as to the identities of our best contributors.
Jumping on Tobias like he's a 10 post noob is out of line.
Also if someone didn't like hammer grip they probably wouldn't be considering either of these frames.
[/quote]
[background=rgb(48, 50, 54)]actually i know to whom i was speaking., and why i was making the statements i did. it made me question why a person , or beter said how a person can just come out and state this is the best! we all have individual tastes, different requirements, like tobias i own one and have built one, (he owns both) i use both grips, but hammer while being ok, hurts my hand due to 27 years of BUILDING/DESIGNING large varieties of objects having to do with electrical, fire alarm, controls........... believe or not slings are restful, personal, the anatomy of a sling shot is very simple, the difficulty comes from one size fits all and bands. am i an expert? i actually dont know any "experts" but i know i , like tobias, have an opinion. my opinion is that unless ridiculess or harmfull opinion is allright. i re read my post, i clearly state my opinion, i open up to say "i" would not say that. not ."you are wrong". so you can read what you want into the post. and just because i was asked to help out here does not prevent me from having an opinion. does the moniker "moderator" mean infallible? cant have personal opinion? i think not. more than anything to me it means helper.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

JLS:Survival said:


>


thanks for understanding


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Tobias, I don't shoot butterfly yet but plan to learn.. Certainly the MH is capable! I went for the bronze for the additional weight and let's face it.. the bling factor!

I appreciate the opinions of all who responded here.. Cheers guys!!

Jay


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> [background=rgb(48, 50, 54)]actually i know to whom i was speaking., and why i was making the statements i did. it made me question why a person , or beter said how a person can just come out and state this is the best! we all have individual tastes, different requirements, like tobias i own one and have built one, (he owns both) i use both grips, but hammer while being ok, hurts my hand due to 27 years of BUILDING/DESIGNING large varieties of objects having to do with electrical, fire alarm, controls........... believe or not slings are restful, personal, the anatomy of a sling shot is very simple, the difficulty comes from one size fits all and bands. am i an expert? i actually dont know any "experts" but i know i , like tobias, have an opinion. my opinion is that unless ridiculess or harmfull opinion is allright. i re read my post, i clearly state my opinion, i open up to say "i" would not say that. not ."you are wrong". so you can read what you want into the post. and just because i was asked to help out here does not prevent me from having an opinion. does the moniker "moderator" mean infallible? cant have personal opinion? i think not. more than anything to me it means helper.


I also re-read your post and mine.
I stand by what I said and judging by the PMs I've gotten about it so do others.
I'm done posting on this topic.
Enjoy your new slingshot, Jay! It looks like a real winner


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

We have clarified it with PMs

@ MJ, thanks for the help
@ Newconvert, thanks for the pardon

Jay, this ss work well with butterfly! start with weak bands.
wish you much fun! let the thing rock!

Tobias


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

TobseB said:


> We have clarified it with PMs
> 
> @ MJ, thanks for the help
> @ Newconvert, thanks for the pardon
> ...


are you kidding it has been my pleasure, thanks Tobias


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well it has arrived! Banded up and shooting perfectly

















Jay


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

How long did it take to get to you?


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

About 6 weeks.. Unfortunately pete was experiencing delays with the laser engraving company he uses.. Delivery time once sent was about 2 weeks..

Pete was keeping me informed along the way so it's all good









Jay


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't own either, but I like the Howitzer from an aesthetic perspective. They are both nice cattys......


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh ok I was just wondering because I'm selling my xbox for one


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good idea.. It's worth the trade









I just need a TBG bandset and one of Rayshots pouches now









Jay


----------

